# Unarmed officer tackles gunman to end brutal home invasion - CBS News



## kwflatbed

In the Line of Duty
*This was a helluva story when it broke here in StL, and this was one tremendous, young officer who put her life on the line...

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-18559_162-57436500/unarmed-officer-tackles-gunman-to-end-brutal-home-invasion/*


*Unarmed officer tackles gunman to end brutal home invasion - CBS News*
www.cbsnews.com
‎48 Hours: Unarmed officer tackles gunman to end brutal home invasion - 48 Hours Live to Tell: Shot five times at point-blank range, a St. Louis police officer relives deadly attack


----------



## Meat Eater

She was one of the 2011 N.A.P.O. top cops.


----------



## csauce777

LECSniper said:


> I would....


Say no more...

Lol


----------



## Guest

Incredible story. Worthless scumbags need to be executed. 

 Mario Coleman
Ledele Nathan.


----------



## td20

These two shit s
tains should be given life w out parole, but hey I am waiting for Obama to say if he had a son he would want them to look like these two tards!!


----------

